# Just a Few Today



## GaryHibbert (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 13, 2021)

Good ones Gary! I loved the cow!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 13, 2021)

Loved 'em, thanx Gary! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 14, 2021)

Good ones Gary.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2021)

LOL---Love the Pup in the Bowl !!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 15, 2021)

That last one got to me! Thanks for posting!


----------

